# [SL] Portland Trailblazers vs Phoenix Suns



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This should be fun. I wish Oden was playing, but I'll watch LMA.

This starts at 10:30EST.


----------



## ASDQWE (May 31, 2007)

LMA isn't playing either... so enjoy Martell Webster instead.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

or enjoy sideshow mcbob


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

LMA is probably down for the summer. Tell me how Green does.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

That will teach me to buy non-refundable tickets. Oh well. I'm here in LV and will go to the game tonight. Hopefully Sergio or Webster will make it worth the trip for me. OTOH, maybe I'll get to see Durant score 40.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

ASDQWE said:


> LMA isn't playing either... so enjoy Martell Webster instead.


I heard he was day-to-day. Where does it say he's quitting?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> I heard he was day-to-day. Where does it say he's quitting?


They listed him as day-to-day but the courtside guys, fan guys, and oregonian guys all said they thought he was done for summer league.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Can someone post the link later?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

ASDQWE said:


> LMA isn't playing either... so enjoy Martell Webster instead.


awwww, damn. i dont even wanna watch now.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11562/500_nba-liveevent_060611.asx


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

kxl! hope rice doesn't come on and ruin it again :azdaja:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

C'mon, Rice is the Man!


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

ugh, martell...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ryanjend22 said:


> ugh, martell...



hey it takes skill hit the side edge of the backboard


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

sideshow mcbob with the (sort of) 360!


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

dang. half court in sl?? sweet shot


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

so that's koponen's problem. he's been shooting too close.


kobe for gasol and miller?


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

Koponen:yay:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kobe to Memphis? Is that what Antonio just said?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

edit: n/m.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Kobe to Memphis? Is that what Antonio just said?


yeah...but no way. why would a laker official be talking to him, first, anyway about something so big?


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> Kobe to Memphis? Is that what Antonio just said?


yeah that's what he said. For Gasol and Miller. I couldn't tell if there was a hint of disbelief in his voice though.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

just tuned in does sergio really have three turn overs??


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

The commentator doesn't have a clue or he's not being serious. Why would Kobe sit out a year in Memphis when he has a No-Trade clause. The guy even said that If Kobe did that he'd be a free agent. That got me laughing there.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

ROYisR.O.Y. said:


> just tuned in does sergio really have three turn overs??



yeah he's looked like the 3rd best PG on the SL team so far tonight unfortunately.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Ha ha. I'm pretty sure that was BS. But I would love for that to happen. Kobe for Gasol. Hahahaha. Glorious.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

mcRoberts looks pretty good!


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

McRoberts throwin' it down. WOW!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

mcbob might be something special


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

steal of the draft right there


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Miksaid said:


> Ha ha. I'm pretty sure that was BS. But I would love for that to happen. Kobe for Gasol. Hahahaha. Glorious.



harvey just admitted he made it up. what a moron.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Did anyone just listen to Tom Penn just say they are working on finishing another transaction? That's what I just heard...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Did anyone just listen to Tom Penn just say they are working on finishing another transaction? That's what I just heard...



i think that's a given with the blake signing. not news.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

crowTrobot said:


> i think that's a given with the blake signing. not news.


Might be a given, but if Penn is saying they working on finalizing a dealm then that is news.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> i think that's a given with the blake signing. not news.


Nothing was definite though with some speculating Jack would be play as a backup SG. It is news to hear from them that they will be doing another deal soon.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Nothing was definite though with some speculating Jack would be play as a backup SG



the blazers are smart enough to know that if they use jack as a backup his future trade value will drop. the writing is on the wall.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think Taurean Green is the steal of the draft. I was very happy when he fell to us.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

First Half thoughts:


*Josh's Dunk was bigtime! That was an impressive move. The one he clanked off of the back iron earlier would have been pretty impressive as well. Oh yeah, he also had that almost 360 dunk thingy off of the broken play. And his passing? Awesome. I am very very glad that we picked him up. Does he need to get stronger and get in better shape? Yes. Will he? I have no doubt. I have a feeling that he might be a blazer for a long time. 

*Kopponen's half court shot: Lucky but fun as hell. 

*I know we already have a billion point gaurds, but Green has really impressed me today. I can see why he is being given a chance. Not sure if we retain him for the whole year, but I could see it happening under the right circumstances.....ie...Jack getting traded.

*And about that last note, Tom Penn mentions that they are working on another deal that they hope they can get done. I know a lot of us expected something else....but this is actual proof that they are in talks. And that says a lot, because in reality we here don't really know as much as we would like to think....and we always expect something to happen. So, it is nice to know that maybe we are on the right track this time!

*DJ Strawberry might end up being a pretty solid player, especially for being the 59th pick in the draft. 

*Antonio was obviously just joking about the Kobe trade rumors. I thought it was funny. 

*Why isn't Zendon Hamilton on the end of someone's NBA bench? I know we don't really have room for him, but I am sure he could help out a few teams. 



prunetang


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

lots of players look like the steal of the draft in summer league.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesus Taurean Green with 15 points at half..


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> lots of players look like the steal of the draft in summer league.


haha very true


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I think Taurean Green is the steal of the draft. I was very happy when he fell to us.


If he can shoot anywhere near this in the season, I wouldn't mind him being in with Roy at times with Roy handling.


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

Mancinelli (sp?) no-look was sweet. Wish they would have shown that replay.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Is that Natalie Gilbert with the whistle?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> Jesus Taurean Green with 15 points at half..



...and Strawberry is kicking his ***.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

correction Strawberyy is abusing Sergio mainly on defense


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

handclap problematic said:


> Not sure if we retain him for the whole year, but I could see it happening under the right circumstances.....ie...Jack getting traded.
> 
> prunetang


I thought I read somewhere that Green got a one-year guaranteed contract, a rarity for a second-round pick.

I am guessing he will be on the 15 man roster this season.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Kmurph said:


> correction Strawberyy is abusing Sergio mainly on defense



*Correction - Stawberry is abusing everybody on defense.


prunetang


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Kmurph said:


> correction Strawberyy is abusing Sergio mainly on defense


Not sure about that. Seems to me especually in the first half Sergio was not even on the floor when Strawberry was going off. I assumed that was Sergio too, but it was Green and Peter.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Strawberry was Green's man.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Is the audio gone with the NBA video broadcast? I can't hear anything.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> Is that Natalie Gilbert with the whistle?


 I don't know but who is she?


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

This is so nice to listen to Wheels on the tv broadcast.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Finally a game we are leading in. Also a lot of highlight plays for the guys needing a chance to impress.


----------



## hollaback33 (Jun 30, 2007)

what a great blazer run


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

sportsnut1975 said:


> This is so nice to listen to Wheels on the tv broadcast.


Definitely.

Nice 9-0 run. Well make that 9-2 run,


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Is that Natalie Gilbert with the whistle?


nah some foreign name, they said it earlier.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

That Sergio to webster ally oop was sick a few minutes ago.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Monty must've been watching Nate a lot. Why the hell would you take out Sergio?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

They should not have taken Sergio out when he was playing well on both ends.


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

chairman said:


> They should not have taken Sergio out when he was playing well on both ends.


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## BrewBlazer (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice win. Good job adjusting to Strawberry in the 4th.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Yea! We finally win a game! 



ok...now fire Monty.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yea, Blazers win!!!!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Win......Loss........whatever, it's summer league. Bring on November 1st!


----------



## PDXshelbyGT (May 24, 2007)

Well....I'm simply not that impressed with anyone on the roster. Sergio is in no way ready for prime time...Webster needs to grow...McRoberts in nothing to speak about...and Green can play in the D-league as far as I'm concerned.

Now, I'm no pessimist - I'm just calling it like I see it. Better find one more "all-star" player to add to our squad if we want to make the playoffs. By adding Blake, we'll be ok if Jack is packaged in a trade - but I sure hope we get something decent. 

Anyone have any speculations as to what 'deal in the works' Penn was speaking of?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> Yea! We finally win a game!
> 
> 
> 
> ok...now fire Monty.


LOL. That was funny. But I was thinking the same thing since he has been linked to the Seattle asst. job.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Listening to all the chatter:

- Sounds like Portland is offering a player 1.8m per year (the rest of the MLE) "even though they don't have a roster spot." It has yet to "be finalized." My guess is Udoka. I think that deal would precede or follow another deal.

- They mentioned a sign and trade for a player at 8m that "Nate likes him, he likes Nate", but Wheels and 'Tone think that is way too much for him. My guess is Desmond Mason, who we heard wants 8m. No idea, though, we should check the remaining FAs. Then Wheels mentioned Turkoglu as if it was still an option.

We'll see. I'm going to go back and try to listen further. I think they thought their mics were covered.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

PDXshelbyGT said:


> Well....I'm simply not that impressed with anyone on the roster. Sergio is in no way ready for prime time...Webster needs to grow...McRoberts in nothing to speak about...and Green can play in the D-league as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Now, I'm no pessimist - I'm just calling it like I see it. Better find one more "all-star" player to add to our squad if we want to make the playoffs. By adding Blake, we'll be ok if Jack is packaged in a trade - but I sure hope we get something decent.
> 
> Anyone have any speculations as to what 'deal in the works' Penn was speaking of?


Not sure if we are going to get an 'All-star" player by trading any of the players we want to get rid of.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Listening to all the chatter:
> 
> - Sounds like Portland is offering a player 1.8m per year (the rest of the MLE) "even though they don't have a roster spot." It has yet to "be finalized." My guess is Udoka. I think that deal would precede or follow another deal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, Samuel. You in Vegas?


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Listening to all the chatter:
> 
> - Sounds like Portland is offering a player 1.8m per year (the rest of the MLE) "even though they don't have a roster spot." It has yet to "be finalized." My guess is Udoka. I think that deal would precede or follow another deal.
> 
> ...


I think Mason would be a good pick up. Yes he has a poor outside shot, but we also need someone who can take it to the hole as well. He would be a good compliment to Junior at the SF, and also could play the back up SG.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Thanks for the update, Samuel. You in Vegas?


Nope. This is chatter during the timeouts on the webcast stream. Antonio was making stuff up earlier in the game but then Wheels told him to stop doing it because people might think it's true and attribute the rumor to Blazers broadcasting. They started covering their mics after that.

Then at some point in the 3rd and fourth quarter they started talking about moves during the commercial breaks with other broadcasting guys. It's really hard to pick up but every once in a while I could pick out phrases. When the webcast is archived we'll have to collectively go back and see what they're saying.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

chairman said:


> I think Mason would be a good pick up. Yes he has a poor outside shot, but we also need someone who can take it to the hole as well. He would be a good compliment to Junior at the SF, and also could play the back up SG.


Yeah but if he costs us 8m that means Przybilla and Jack are both involved. No way is he worth both of those guys.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Interesting that JJ and Chris Paul are best friends. I wonder how that would work out if he was part of the deal. Considering they play the same position.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

well I think Mason would be a real waste of money. We have Roy to take it to the hole, we need a player to space the floor for Oden, LMA and Roy.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Yeah but if he costs us 8m that means Przybilla and Jack are both involved. No way is he worth both of those guys.


If Mason was willing to take two years at 8 million, getting rid of Pryz' contract wouldn't be all that bad. (Along with JJ) Even though I would rather keep him.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Just got back from the game (wow is it hot down here). My thoughts:

Sergio: seems to have lost his some of his speed and just doesn't seem to be flowing like in the past. Strawberry ate him up. 

Green: He doesn't seem to be able to drive at all, but his shot was falling, he has a good handle and plays very good defense. I can see why they might like him next to Roy.

Kopenen: needs to develop for a couple. I didn't see anything I liked.

Webster: shot was way off. This should have been his game and he didn't take it. 

McRoberts: can't shoot, but what he does well is amazing. Driving to the basket and passing are very good. I could see him being a very good roll player on a lineup where he can sit at the high post. Showed better vision than Sergio tonight.

Freeland: Not sure how he is going to develop, but he is not ready to come over.


the crowds are pretty thin here. We walked in at the half of the prior game and could pretty much find two seats anywhere we wanted. A ton of Blazer fans there though.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

GOD said:


> well I think Mason would be a real waste of money. We have Roy to take it to the hole, we need a player to space the floor for Oden, LMA and Roy.



I agree with you, but Roy will be on the bench for about 18 minutes a game. He would make us better, but 8 million is too high.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

chairman said:


> If Mason was willing to take two years at 8 million, getting rid of Pryz' contract wouldn't be all that bad. (Along with JJ) Even though I would rather keep him.


Ehhh, I don't know. There's something about a swingman that can't hit jumpers or free throws in his 7th season in the league.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Ehhh, I don't know. There's something about a swingman that can't hit jumpers or free throws in his 7th season in the league.


I see him as a Ruben Patterson type player on the floor, but with excellent leadership abilities in the locker room.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

DJ Strawberry is a beast.

Wish he was a Blazer...

We could have picked him instead of Taurean Green. He'd be a great backup for Roy and Blake.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> DJ Strawberry is a beast.
> 
> Wish he was a Blazer...
> 
> We could have picked him instead of Taurean Green. He'd be a great backup for Roy and Blake.


If we had Blake at the time, we might have. Oh well.




Reep said:


> Kopenen: needs to develop for a couple. I didn't see anything I liked.


Did he handle the ball much? I remember reading somewhere after one of the first games that he was having trouble adjusting to playing out of position. Only makes it worse for him/Sergio/Green now that Aldridge and Oden are out.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

What I don't get is why we would offer Ime Udoka 1.8m per year if we also traded Jack and Przybilla for a starting SF. 

Blake / Sergio / Green
Roy / Webster
SFX / Jones / Udoka
Aldridge / Outlaw / McBob
Oden / Frye / LaFrentz / 

Miles

Either SFX, Udoka or Jones would have to be able to play SG. Can they?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

chairman said:


> I agree with you, but Roy will be on the bench for about 18 minutes a game. He would make us better, but 8 million is too high.




roy will not be on the bench for 18 minutes a game : )

more like 8-10.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Other SF's making ~$8 million:

Prince, Harrington, Miller, Artest, Butler.

Don't know how these guys would like Nate, though...

Add: Harrington and Artest's contracts both end in two seasons.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Other SF's making ~$8 million:
> 
> Prince, Harrington, Miller, Artest.
> 
> Don't know how these guys would like Nate, though...


I think the 8m reference was a FA, which makes me think Mason, who played for Nate in Seattle. Check the commercial breaks in the 3rd and 4th quarters if you want to check. There's lots of good stuff there, so it's a worthwhile pursuit. 

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/summer_league/summer07_phxpor_49.asx


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

crowTrobot said:


> roy will not be on the bench for 18 minutes a game : )
> 
> more like 8-10.


Roy will not last playing 40 minutes a game. Make him sit by getting him a good back up. But yeah I never want him out of the game either.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

It's gotta' be Mason. Check the 1 hour, 23 minute mark. Jay Allen even mentions the fact that "he works out here all the time." 

They also talk about Turkoglu's team option on his last year of contract.

I thought Hedo had a player option.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

The Blazers are said to be looking for a backup SG in the FA market..Mason is a SF/SG. 

If we S&T'ed for Desmond would he start at SF?

And I don't think it really matters how much he makes. The Blazers, IMO are acting as though as long as the contracts expire in 2 years, they can overpay. 

Seems fine to me.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I sort of like Mason but I would like a little better shooter. I do think he would probably start at SF with Jones backing him up. He could also backup Roy. I wonder what we would have to give up with a S&T for Mason. I think it would have to be only for 2 years maybe with a team option for year 3. I don't think the Hornets need a PG(Jack) but could be wrong. I wonder about Outlaw if we sign Mason and another player for the 1.8 million we have left from the MLE. If we only trade Jack for Mason we would have way to many players with Mason, 1.8M guy and Outlaw.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The 1.8 million is from the bi-annual exception, I think.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh ok thanks wasn't sure. People think it might be for IME but I thought he was going to sign with SA. I would love to have IME though.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> Oh ok thanks wasn't sure. People think it might be for IME but I thought he was going to sign with SA. I would love to have IME though.


I feel like Ime's agent was trying to garner interest for his guy, and I wouldn't be surprised if he spread some misinformation around. Now that Portland has used most of its MLE, the max he could get per year from Portland at this point is probably 1.5m-2m, and they don't have a roster spot.

It's hard to say what kind of interest there actually is for Udoka. I wouldn't be surprised if, after a 2-for-1, he ended up with Portland by the end of the summer.

Mo Williams was signing with Miami.

Blake was signing with Denver.

Rashard was willing to return to Seattle. 

Barnes was certain to get MLE-type money. 

None of those things happened. Who knows what Udoka is going to do.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Saw half of the Lakers/Pistons game as well as the full Rockets/Kings game and (of course) the Blazers/Suns game today. And, for a real treat, Mitch Kupchak sat down 6 feet from me for most of the time I was there for the Laker game. I didn't want to disturb him during the game, but hoped to get a quick comment to him after the game - but he got up as soon as it ended and (he was sitting on the aisle) then walked down the aisle to the team.

Anyway, a few notes:

1) Crittendon looks like the real thing. Great shot, drives to the basket well, passes well, solid defense.

2) Brooks will make things interesting for the Rockets. They just traded for James, they have Alston, now they have a young PG whose play here in Vegas has been awesome.

3) Hawes looks good, but not great.

4) It was Portland vs. Strawberry tonight - the guy was all over the court, hitting shots, feeding teammates. 27 points and 8 assists. Fortunately, the team beat the player....

5) Nice halfcourt shot at the buzzer by Koponen to end the first half.

6) McRoberts impresses me more and more each time I see him. This guy will be on the roster come November.

7) Green's improving in my eyes. His 3 point shooting tonight was especially good, and his composure in running the offense continues to improve.

8) Sergio's best game I've seen here in Vegas. Still not ready to start in the NBA, but it's nice to see improvement.

9) Webster still just standing on the wing too much. A couple of drives to the basket, but not nearly enough movement from him. But (as I mentioned in another thread), at least his defense was a step above 'normal' for him

10) Some guy made a sign that said "Jason Quick for President", then snuck up behind Quick and held it above Jason's head. Got lots of laughs, including from Jason himself.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

GOD said:


> well I think Mason would be a real waste of money.


If signing him (to whatever figure) would be part of the effort to get their cap in order, then I'd be in favor of adding DM. But as far as what he brings to the court I'm not impressed at all. He's got all the athletism in the world but in the games of his I've watched over the years he seems to get lost in the shuffle having next to no effect on the outcome. I'd put it down as having a poor feel for the game... does none of the little things that don't show up in the box score but helps you win games.

STOMP


----------

